
Wikipedia: The Text Adventure - alnitak
http://kevan.org/wikitext/
======
amptorn
[http://kevan.org/wikitext/United_States](http://kevan.org/wikitext/United_States)

"You can go nowhere from here."

------
sharemywin
Not sure how you implemented it but seems like you could take the coordinates
and translate them into directions, convert the images using, then pull the
first paragraph all on the fly.

look up the next closest coordiantes:
[https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Wikidata:WikiProject_Freebase/...](https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Wikidata:WikiProject_Freebase/Coordinates)

convert images: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/236692/how-do-i-
convert-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/236692/how-do-i-convert-any-
image-to-a-4-color-paletted-image-using-the-python-imaging)

------
xnzakg
You may want to disable taking the letter "a" (and some other ones like "is"
etc).

------
cjauvin
Interesting idea! I had created a vaguely related experiment a while ago,
breeding gamebook content with interactive fiction:

[https://github.com/cjauvin/gamebook.js](https://github.com/cjauvin/gamebook.js)

------
tannhaeuser
Thanks for putting a smile on my face!

